# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Me ndihmoni me ca lojra

## Plot

Kam nevoje per lojra kompjuterike qe ti shkarkoj ne kompjuter,per nje femije qe luan cdo lloj loje.Mundsisht ku te kete nja 50-100 lojra te ndryshme.Nqs na lini ndonje link, faleminderit.Dhe gezuar.

----------


## 2043

> Kam nevoje per lojra kompjuterike qe ti shkarkoj ne kompjuter,per nje femije qe luan cdo lloj loje.Mundsisht ku te kete nja 50-100 lojra te ndryshme.Nqs na lini ndonje link, faleminderit.Dhe gezuar.


ketu ka disa dhjetra lojra  :buzeqeshje: 

http://www.miniclip.com/games/en/

----------


## ChuChu

T'u rriten kopilat o Plotiqe, u bene per kompjuter.  :pa dhembe: 
 :Muahhh:

----------


## Arddi RecoordS

edhe fmija nkupjuter hahaha

----------


## Dr1s3ru

Nqs DO loj online i ke:
www.runescape.com ----- Vetëm një loj
www.flyordie.com ----- shum lojra dhe online

----------


## ardi ht

*GAmezer bre vlla shtine let lun biliardo*

----------

